# Porsche 996 Carrera 1999 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Boas

996 Carrera of 1999 for having a second life and little leather restore.


















Paint correction



































Rear bumper 5050


















5050 of door










Door


















Right


















Motor


















During the detail and the car was washed after polishing it , its amazing the garbage that you can remove inside the trim rubbers.










Small leather repair


































Finished












































































Outside for quick pics while the owner was inspecting the car.






















































































































































REgards

Rui


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

My fav style 911


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

OMG the way the sun reflects of the car after. Pure stunning work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nally said:


> My fav style 911


*Thank you Nally :thumb:*



B17BLG said:


> OMG the way the sun reflects of the car after. Pure stunning work Rui


*Really came out very nice , thank you :thumb:*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What a finish, superb :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

cracking finish buddy , fantastic work


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning finish


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really good job love what you have doen with the leather! tips lol?

Good reflections!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Wonderfull sir.Can you lease tell us the procedure you choose?(polish,pads,lsp)


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

A stellar job - as always.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an amazing turnaround!


----------



## rdmd (Feb 11, 2011)

Always enjoy your work, keep them coming !


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Oustanding job, :thumb:.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all guys :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very very nice work


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

i bet the owner had no complains  fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly amazing work. Your write ups are very well put together and pictures are great


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very very nice work





Miguel Pestana said:


> i bet the owner had no complains  fantastic work :thumb:





stangalang said:


> Honestly amazing work. Your write ups are very well put together and pictures are great


Thanks for your kind comments and i try to do my best :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Perfection as always!!

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Rui - your pictures seem to show the car off in a brilliant way - just looks stunning! Great job on the leather too!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Perfection as always!!
> 
> Russ.


*we try our best man , regards from Portugal :thumb:*



JBirchy said:


> Amazing Rui - your pictures seem to show the car off in a brilliant way - just looks stunning! Great job on the leather too!


*Thanks JBirchy :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ecellente Rui, in one of your photos I see the owner standing next to you whilst you are taking photos of his Porsche I am sure he was very happy with your work :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Ecellente Rui, in one of your photos I see the owner standing next to you whilst you are taking photos of his Porsche I am sure he was very happy with your work :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


That´s true my friend , he was thrilled with his "new" 996 

Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent work my friend:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Excellent work my friend:thumb:


Thank you Jay and looking forward to see a write up of your next work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Stunning finish:thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------

